# Loss of inner voice



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Guys, do you have problems with self awareness? There is no me here without my inner voice. Can you subvocalize the words in your head?

I've read that it happens to the people who had a stroke that the brain is in some kind of a shock. So what is this then?

It's impossible to live a somewhat full life without an inner voice. It leaves me lost all the time, I am not able to comprehend what is happening around me. It's not getting better and it's been a year and a half.

I am hopeless .

Is there anyone is here who got their inner voice back?


----------



## Aleks_ (May 13, 2016)

I feel like this, its horrible :/


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Bump, please help


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry Mezona, there isn't a great deal I can say other than you're not the only one that experiences this.

I find especially during times of more intense stress my clarity of thought tends to go out the window.

Hope you're feeling somewhat better soon


----------



## KurtCobain (Oct 3, 2016)

In the same boat as you, my mind is blank most of the time. I think the way out of this is to be attentive to external things and by doing so we will bring back our thoughts and our "inner voice". I know that the blank mind feeling is strongest when I'm unfocused and not doing much.


----------

